# 2nd bfn with ivf



## beefy (Nov 7, 2007)

feeling devastated numb and at a loss ..was sure it had worked...felt different from last time..no pains or cramping during tww...don't know what to think or feel...got a great family and good friends but feel better on here...work in a primary school and one of my closest colleague's has just told us a few days ago she is pregnant..so know i am going to spend the next 9 months thinking about what could of been.. so want to keep trying but are self funding and cant see how we can possibly do it....I'm all over the place and probably not making a lot of sense..but had to try and put my feelings into words


----------



## Shellybaby (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Beefy, I know you must be really devastated at the moment and I can totally empathise with you.  I have also had two failed Fresh Cycles and a FET and when I get the big blow, I look for words of encouragement.  I've also been through a similar thing with my best mate at work, she told me she was preggers and actually brought her new born into the office on the day I actually got my last negative.  But you know strangley I found it quite theraputic, cause I focussed on the not so good bits like the Piles, the sore Nips, the waking up every half an hour, the screaming etc etc etc. she said it was REALLY hard work!    

Focus on the fact that it just takes some people longer than others for it to work!  My Dad works with a lady that had 14 goes at IVF and fell on her 14th!  Another of my friends had extremely bad quality eggs and fell on her 4th go!  Let's face it, how many woman take over a year to conceive naturally and I bet after 6 months of now shows, they're all measuring their temps and ovulation times etc. and in a lot of cases getting embies.  Our failures to conceive is mother natures way of saying the embryos  weren't quite right, it's just that you don't get to know what's going on inside when it's natural.    

It doesn't matter if you can't get back on the road straight away, take your time, the most important thing you can do now is recover from all the medication.

You will be ok honey x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Beefy,

I am sorry about your BFN. Take time to rest , I am sure you will get there.
I had 2 BFNs already and am trying my 3rd IVF now with a different protocol. 
I understand how you feel completely. It takes a while to get over a BFN.  
Future Mummy


----------



## beefy (Nov 7, 2007)

hey girls ,,thanks for the kind words of encouragement,,,trying hard to be positive and it does help reading other peoples stories as they are the only people who really understand your feelings...just taking each day and looking forward.....good luck for the future ..and thanks again xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to read of your BFN 

I can fully appreciate how you must be feeling, we had our 3rd BFN last month (although it was our 5th BFN if include both FETs...although they were very short lived chemical pregnancies  )  It's not easy  but you will get through it.  Take time to grieve, because that's what it is, and make sure you spend quality time with your DH/DP as they are going through exactly the same but men deal with their emotions differently....make sure you both get lots of tlc.

Take care
Natasha


----------

